# Bully Sticks Safe Brands??



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

I use Cadet brand and buy them at Costco. Package says from Brazil, Mexico, or Columbia. I've never had a problem and feed them to 3 diffident dogs over several years. Unfortunately I don't think Costco is carrying them. I'll start buying from Amazon if that's correct.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

best bully sticks.com

alot cheaper than petsmart or petco


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I second BestBullySticks.

I always get the Made in the USA, Odor free ones. They really are the best.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

BeehiveGolden said:


> I use Cadet brand and buy them at Costco. Package says from Brazil, Mexico, or Columbia. I've never had a problem and feed them to 3 diffident dogs over several years. Unfortunately I don't think Costco is carrying them. I'll start buying from Amazon if that's correct.


I'm with you. Only one Costco near me has them. They are $27 for #12 12 inch sticks.

I was curious. Do you take them away when they get very small? I have a puppy that is almost 7 months. Thanks.


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

I "echo" ECHOE88. We use odor-free bully sticks made in USA by Bestbullysticks. I also take the last couple of inches away so MacKenzie doesn't swallow them whole. The sticks are high calorie (and expensive) so they are a rare treat. Great for rainy days - if only it would rain here in So Calif.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

BeehiveGolden said:


> I use Cadet brand and buy them at Costco. Package says from Brazil, Mexico, or Columbia. I've never had a problem and feed them to 3 diffident dogs over several years. Unfortunately I don't think Costco is carrying them. I'll start buying from Amazon if that's correct.


These are what I buy also, I sure hope they haven't stopped carrying them. The price is great!



> Do you take them away when they get very small? I have a puppy that is almost 7 months


Yes. They can and will swallow long pieces of the BS's! :uhoh:
Use a vice grip like I did on this favorite antler...


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay...so for those that like to buy the 12 pack of 12 " bully sticks, here is the item code.
Just go to the front manager or desk and ask if the bully sticks are located in a Costco near you. 
Or you could call Costco and speak to administration and they will tell you where the closest Costco is that may have this product.

Cadet Bully Sticks Item # 949145 They are $27 and change. I got this off the bag. If not, I'll go search for the receipt. Let me know.


----------



## jpinks (Sep 7, 2015)

For a almost 10 wk old what size just the standard 6 inch? To start with?


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

You could go with the 6" but I used a 12" one.


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

The puppy will chew on a 12" stick for a week but an adult dog can decimate one in an hour.


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

Pammie said:


> These are what I buy also, I sure hope they haven't stopped carrying them. The price is great


My local Costco has an asterisk on their label. Meaning it's a product they won't be reordering. My mom's local Costco doesn't carry them at all. I'm not sure if it's all Costco's or just ours.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

BeehiveGolden said:


> My local Costco has an asterisk on their label. Meaning it's a product they won't be reordering. My mom's local Costco doesn't carry them at all. I'm not sure if it's all Costco's or just ours.


Yes, it means that it isn't being reordered. Often the price is reduced. Not all Costco's carry this product. I have numerous Costco's by me and only one Costco carries it. 


I have also noticed that sometimes prices for items are different. Recently, it was a sectional that was lowered at one Costco but not at another. I have also seen this with computers. Sometimes this is shown with as asterisk.


----------



## My new puppy Jax!! (Oct 11, 2015)

*??*

What are bully sticks and is this something I should get for my new puppy?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ah that question.... After steers or bulls are slaughtered, virtually every part of the animal is put to use. While much of the flesh becomes different cuts of meat, the skin is used for leather products. The skeleton might be ground for bone meal. And the penis? That could become a bully stick, a Fido favorite.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/about_5070216_bully-sticks.html


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Interesting article. But, 
Ewwww! Cdif, MRSA, eColi? Not sure they are the best things to offer our fur babies!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

PatJ said:


> The puppy will chew on a 12" stick for a week but an adult dog can decimate one in an hour.


An hour?! Mine goes through it within 20 minutes :doh: I wish they lasted an hour lol


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

nana2 said:


> Interesting article. But,
> Ewwww! Cdif, MRSA, eColi? Not sure they are the best things to offer our fur babies!


Yikes. I just read the study that article referenced. Might be naive but I had no idea these things contained such nasties. It's a ridiculous small sample size but I probably won't be buying them again. Too bad because the dogs love them


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You must watch the dog closely. I take it away at about 4 inches.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> You must watch the dog closely. I take it away at about 4 inches.


Critical advice from murphy1 above.
Red Barn makes quality bully sticks. Minimum size I would buy would be 12 inches since the last 4 inches should be taken away/thrown out.


----------

